# Gramercy 14" Sash saw



## Kennyg (Jan 15, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with the Gramercy !4" Sash saw? They claim that the way they sharpen the saw it can be equally used to cut tenons (rip) and shoulders (crosscut). Thinking of purchasing. I have heard their carcase saw is a dream.


----------



## JSilverman (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't know about the Gramercy saw but you can get some Badaxe saws with a hybrid tooth pattern that is supposed to be good for both rip and cross cut.
I have a Wenzloff carcass (cross cut) saw that is a wonderful saw and have used it for both; though I mostly use it for cross cut as I have an Independence saw for ripping

I hear that Gramercy's are great saws, and suspect you will love it too


----------

